# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  Bose تغلق متاجر التجزئة الخاصة بها في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا واليابان وأستراليا

## mohamed73

في وقت سابق من هذا اليوم، أكدت شركة Bose الرائدة في مجال الأجهزة  الصوتية عبر رسالة إلكترونية لموقع The Verge أنها ستقوم بإغلاق متاجر  التجزئة الخاصة بها ” خلال الأشهر القليلة المقبلة “. سيتم الإستغناء عن  المئات من العمال نتيجة لإغلاق هذه المتاجر، ولكن سيتم تقديم المساعدة لهم  لإيجاد وظائف جديدة. وبخصوص هذا الموضوع، صرح نائب رئيس قسم المبيعات  العالمية في شركة Bose، السيد Colette Burke بالقول : ” في الأصل، أعطت متاجر البيع بالتجزئة الخاصة بنا للناس  طريقة لتجربة وإختبار والتحدث إلينا حول أنظمة الملتميديا المتعددة، بما في  ذلك CD و DVD. في ذلك الوقت، كانت فكرة جذرية، ولكننا ركزنا على ما يحتاجه  عملاؤنا، وأين يحتاجون إليه، ونحن نفعل الشيء نفسه الآن “.ستبدأ شركة Bose تدريجيًا بإغلاق المتاجر في الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا  واليابان وأستراليا. لا يزال لدى شركة Bose متاجر تجزئة أخرى في جميع أنحاء  العالم، فهي تملك 130 متجرًا عبر الصين والإمارات العربية المتحدة، إلى  جانب متاجر إضافية في الهند وجنوب شرق آسيا وكوريا الجنوبية.
 اليوم، تبيع شركة Bose منتجاتها في Best Buy و Amazon و Target و Apple  Store، وفي العديد من متاجر التجزئة الخارجية الأخرى وعلى موقعها الرسمي  على الويب. قُم بالنقر على رابط المصدر أدناه للإطلاع على البيان الكامل  الذي توصل به موقع The Verge من شركة Bose. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

